# Yet another hummingbird picture.



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

Here is yet another hummingbird picture.










praveen.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

JUST BEAUTIFUL!!

You take the greatest Hummer pics, Praveen!!

Keep it up!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's a nice tight shot of a hummingbird. I like how you filled the frame!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Good Shot! Not always easy to do! Dave


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Stunning! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

hey that's pritty cool 

cool shot thanks for sharing


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i love their little itty bitty teeny weeny feet, so cute


----------

